# Stowe - 1-25-16



## bdfreetuna (Jan 24, 2016)

Copy and paste from Facebook.. (intended audience not being all hardcore skiers)

Who wants to know about Stowe Mountain Resort. The photos of the real hairy stuff is Goat Woods and the woods past Chinclip. Sunny day at an amazing mountain. Well 3 mountains really.

Met one of my best friends from college Annie Hibbitz in the lodge suiting up.

Started off with Lord(trail name) but it was a little hardpacked and skied off so we moved on to the front four, Goat Woods being the notably intense experience. Then the gondola up Mansfield. Chinclip woods for the first run. Crazy hairy, like ice waterfalls, cliffs, all kinds of hazards, but also packed powder and thick untracked snow with enough tracks to follow. Then ate lunch at the Mansfield top restaurant with views of Mt Washington and the Whites and incredible service.

Next was a run down some mogul run on the other side of the gondola. Some teenager said "hey you look like you know what you're doing, my friends ditched me"

"So like have you not skied moguls before?"
"Not really"
"Are you comfortable on this trail?"
"Well, it's an adventure.. Can you give me some tips?"

So both myself and Patricia Sánchez Pelland each give the guy a few tips and show him how it's done. We both ended up taking a spill on the way down but ultimately he did pretty well.

Then a run down Perry Merrel which was getting blasted with snow. Super soft easy turns the whole way down, and I grew an awesome icicle beard that lasted the rest of the day.

Probably got a beer around this point and moved over to Spruce Mountain where it stays sunny later. Patricia and I both did a couple runs, one was a bump run, the other was a very icy steep pitch. Knowing it was the only way down and confident in her skills over the day I schussed the ice field and got a few turns in. Then Andrew Bonsall calls me so I pick up the phone so we can figure out dinner. Meanwhile I see a Stowe ski instructor pull up to Patricia and help her down the ice rink. Incredible service at this mountain; I gave her the thumps up.

Patrica's legs were done after that and it was like 2:45 so we had another beer in the lodge; she quit for the day. I then proceeded to rip 4 more runs down various bump, "closed", cruisers, and then straight down the lift, until they told me "last chair". Met up with Patricia in the lodge and got out of there.

Hiliarious dinner with Andrew, great catching up. And I think we have some pretty sweet pics.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 24, 2016)

View attachment 18724View attachment 18725View attachment 18726View attachment 18727


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 24, 2016)

View attachment 18729View attachment 18730


----------



## neon (Jan 25, 2016)

I remember that very fallen tree !


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 25, 2016)

Am I the only one not seeing photos in my follow up posts?

Nice neon


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Great stuff Tuna, northern Vt. is the place to be in the east.


----------



## 180 (Jan 26, 2016)

no pictures


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Bassil (Jan 30, 2016)

How are the conditions?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice. Should be even better now than since I posted. Powder with a not super-deep base in the woods, packed powder everywhere else.


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2016)

I wish you had come up to sugarloaf! put it on your calendar next year!


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2016)

Looks pretty good man. i was shocked how awesome sugarloaf skiied today given the slow start to the year. Not a groomer only day at all. There was snow in the mid-trail glades & lots of soft stuff on the edges of the trails and a LOT of bumped up natural trails today. was not expecting it to be so great.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 30, 2016)

I do Sugarloaf end of season, when the snowfields are open and everthing else.

But thank you. Try to make it prime-time next year and I will.

This year I have plans in the works for Mont Sutton and Whiteface / Gore. Also Cannon, as well as Pico, Killington, more Bolton Valley and hopefully Smuggs. Probably a late-season Jay Peak as well. Probably back to Mad River Glen after this midweek snow-storm too.


----------

